# Things you never Want your Surgeon to say



## DragonHeart (Feb 20, 2013)

pretty self explanitory

"soo were does the liver go again?"

"okay I need some ducktape, a phillips head screwdriver, a vacume pump, a ton of towels, a bucket, and a hammer"

"oops sorry. eh you dont REALLY need TWO kidneys do you?"

"Is that supposed to go there?"

"were the hell did i put that instruction booklet...?"


----------



## Pikakirby (Feb 20, 2013)

*Re: Things you never Want your'e Surgeon to say*

"I need you to change your avatar into one that you don't like."

"You fanboy over Namine too much."

XDDD


----------



## LadyJirachu (Feb 20, 2013)

*Re: Things you never Want your'e Surgeon to say*



Pikakirby said:


> "I need you to change your avatar into one that you don't like."
> 
> "You fanboy over Namine too much."
> 
> XDDD


XDDDD

"I will have to do surgery to you brain to get you less interested in convercing online and more interested in irl communication~"
:x XD:sweatdrop:


----------



## DragonHeart (Feb 20, 2013)

*Re: Things you never Want your'e Surgeon to say*

okaaaaay this isnt quite what i meant but oh well.

"hey am i supossed to cut this squshy red thing? or the slimy pink one?


----------



## LadyJirachu (Feb 20, 2013)

*Re: Things you never Want your'e Surgeon to say*



DragonHeart said:


> okaaaaay this isnt quite what i meant but oh well.
> 
> "hey am i supossed to cut this squshy red thing? or the slimy pink one?


(alright XD)

"...Can I have a sample of the blood you pump over your favorite animated crushes? :P"


----------



## sv_01 (Feb 20, 2013)

*Re: Things you never Want your'e Surgeon to say*

"You will make the perfect weapon. World domination, here I come!"


----------



## DragonHeart (Feb 20, 2013)

*Re: Things you never Want your'e Surgeon to say*

surgeon 1."Okay we finished the liver transplant" *turns on x-ray*
surgeon 2. "ummm Joe?"
Surgeon 1. "what?"
surgeon 2. "that's a carrot"
Sergeon 1. "oh..........." *calls over to the lobby* "HEY DEBBY GET MY LAWER ON THE PHONE!!!!" *scoots out of the room whisteling casually*


----------



## LadyJirachu (Feb 20, 2013)

*Re: Things you never Want your'e Surgeon to say*

Sergeon: I am a vampire. Thats why I toke this job~:P
The Patient (you): O___________O; *screams*

^ *troll face* ^


----------



## Noctowl (Feb 20, 2013)

*Re: Things you never Want your'e Surgeon to say*

(sing song voice)"I'm gonna cut you open, I'm gonna cut you open, I'm gonna cut you open..."


----------



## CJBlazer (Feb 20, 2013)

*Re: Things you never Want your'e Surgeon to say*

"Where did my license go? Oh, i forgot. I never earned it."


----------



## DragonHeart (Feb 20, 2013)

*Re: Things you never Want your'e Surgeon to say*

"Ummm how many incisions am i supposed to make?"  "oh well... eenie meeny....."


----------



## Scootaloo (Feb 21, 2013)

*Re: Things you never Want your'e Surgeon to say*



> All games should have entertainment value. That means that any games where
> 
> - the post a poster will make is predetermined before they get there (e.g. a game where the first poster posts the number 1, the next posts the number 2, the next posts the number 3, and so on)
> - the post a poster makes does not necessarily have any relation to what was posted before it or at least the person who posted before it AND the post that a poster makes does not have direct entertainment value for later posters (e.g. a game where you post your favorite color)
> ...


This is the rules for forum games. This thread does not necessarily follow these rules.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Feb 21, 2013)

*Re: Things you never Want your'e Surgeon to say*



Scootaloo said:


> This is the rules for forum games. This thread does not necessarily follow these rules.


I agree! I actually made a game with similar rules based on the Whose Line Is It Anyway game Scenes From A Hat called "Scenes We'd Like From A Hat"! And I think it's high time that was revived, it was very popular, certainly with the Whose Line fans!

So, if you want to close this, then I'll go and revive my old game, that has now been copied 3 times!


----------



## Hogia (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Things you never Want your'e Surgeon to say*

"Dammit, why's there a pigeon in here?"

"Whoops, just severed your spinal cord."


----------



## DragonHeart (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Things you never Want your'e Surgeon to say*

"Crap, hey dude?" 'Yes?' "I need a blowtorch"


----------



## Hogia (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: Things you never Want your'e Surgeon to say*

"Hey, anyone got nails? I need some."



DragonHeart said:


> "Crap, hey dude?" 'Yes?' "I need a blowtorch"


That's just... that's gold.


----------



## SonicScrewdriverTaco (Oct 14, 2013)

"You don't really need a sponge stuck to your brain, do you?"
"Bro? That's a huge piece of clay."
"OHDAYUM"


----------



## sv_01 (Oct 15, 2013)

"Wait, are those tentacles?"


----------



## kyeugh (Oct 15, 2013)

"Barbara, get the blowtorch.  You're going to feel a slight pinch, my friend."

ETA: Wow, obviously that one was taken.  New creative time!

"Good God, is that a boulder, or tumor?  Someone get me the ol' coat hanger."


----------



## 42aruaour (Oct 20, 2013)

"Umm... Where's the red wire?"


----------



## SonicScrewdriverTaco (Oct 20, 2013)

"Where's the exit? I need to get out of here before they fire me and kill me."
uhh.....


----------



## kyeugh (Oct 25, 2013)

> Positive to negative, negative to ground.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Oct 25, 2013)

> You will be upgraded. You will become like us.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Oct 25, 2013)

oh god vm

"Nurse, hand me the cutty thingy"


----------



## sv_01 (Oct 26, 2013)

"Yay, so much meat!"


----------



## SonicScrewdriverTaco (Nov 5, 2013)

Surgeon:"You don't need a sponge for a brain, do you?"
You:-is dead-
I don't even know.


----------



## SonicScrewdriverTaco (Nov 5, 2013)

"You don't really need a sponge for a lung, do you?"
I don't even know.


----------



## Pinkamena (Dec 1, 2013)

Don't be such a baby. Ribs grow back.


----------

